# FET - preparation?



## gone (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, I am going for a FET in June and have to ring the clinic when I get my period this month. This is the first time I have done a FET and was wondering if any of you have any advice re vitamins/supplements which may be helpful to the implantation process (I have had two failed icsi cycles). I know about selenium but is there anything else?
Thank you x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to read of your 2 previous unsuccessful ICSIs  but fingers crossed that FET will do the trick for you. Are you having medicated of natural FET ? I had 2 natural FETs a few years ago and found them far less stressful than the full IVF treatment and whilst they weren't completely happy ending, we did get further with them than we did with any of our fresh IVFs, as both FETs resulted in BFPs, albeit sadly early miscarriage....but part of me believes that because they were less stressful, not bombarded with downreg and stimm drugs or EC, that this is why we got a little further along....who knows. We're not having any more fresh IVFs now (have had 5) as it's just aggravating my endo and I'm not getting any younger (41) so eggs quality becoming a concern, however, we have 6 frosties so will be having FET again at some point this year or next.

Anyway, in answer to your question, I replied to someone a little while back who was asking similar so here's the link to that thread as I included some info I'd put together a few years ago...some won't be relevant but maybe you'll be able to pick out a few things to help you...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229705.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## gone (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I will take a look at the link. I am really sorry about all the treatments you have had to go through. Best of luck for you when you go for your FET.
x


----------

